

Why does Clickpass not work for me? - jraines

I put my openID in, submit, and it takes me to claimid.com, which is where i have my openID, and I enter my correct credentials there, and then I am returned to the "Bad OpenID login" ID page at Hacker News.<p>Am I missing something?
======
brett
<http://www.clickpass.com/docs/contact>

------
aneesh
You might have better luck asking Clickpass themselves - they probably have a
support/help form. I don't think most hackers enjoy the tech-support role.

